# Veranstaltungen in und um Hannover



## demlak (2. Juni 2017)

Da ich gerade beim Forenstöbern wieder mal feststelle, dass ich eine interessante Veranstaltung verpasst habe, kam mir die Idee, hier eine Sammelstelle für Veranstaltungen in und um Hannover zu starten, die man dann einfach abonnieren kann. 

Hier soll es natürlich nicht um den Strickkurs von Oma Frieda an der VHS gehen, sondern alles was zum "Radfahren und Angrenzendes" passt.. z.B. auch Bikepacking-relevante Sachen.

Gleichzeitig kann man dies nutzen um selber Events/Workshops/Usertreffen/etc. zu starten.


Ich mach mal gleich den Anfang mit mir bekannten Veranstaltungen:

Monatlich: Velo-City-Night - Termine und Infos: http://www.velocitynight.de/
Monatlich: Critical Mass - Termine und Infos: https://criticalmasshannover.wordpress.com/

11. Juni 2017: http://www.stadtradeln-landerleben-tour.de/

Die Mountainbikegruppe vom DAV Sektion-Hannover hat einen Newsletter, der unregelmäßig auf Veranstaltungen in der Region Hinweist. Mehr Infos: 
http://www.alpenverein-hannover.de/.../main_mountainbikegruppe.cfm?auswahl=01.15.33



Spoiler: Beispiel Aktueller Newsletter DAV Sektion-Hannover



Ausgewählte Radsportveranstaltungen 2017
(Stand 19.03.2017)
Datum  Start  Event  Streckenlänge (km)  Veranstalter
26.03., So  10:00  Brevet „Rund um die 7 Berge“ ab Hildesheim  150,111  Radsportbezirk Hannover  
09.04., So  9:00  RTF Fössefeld & Leinetal  113,80,45  RV Concordia Hannover
22.04., Sa  10:00  RTF Celler Land  120,88,54  ESV Fortuna Celle
23.04., So  9:00  RTF Burgdorf  118,81,45  Heeseler SV
23.04., So  9:45  Harzer MTB-Cup, Bad Harzburg  72,36,18  Nordharzer RSG
29.04., Sa  12:00  RTF Laatzen  113,77,45  Stahlradverein Laatzen
01.05., Mo  9:00  RTF Roter Fuchs  153,115,78,42  TSV Giesen
07.05., So  9:00  RTF Steinhuder Meer  115,75,50  HRC Hannover
14.05., So  9:00  RTF Bad Salzdetfurth  163,117,71,47  Bike-Sport Bad Salzdetfurth
21.05., So  8:00  RTF Hameln  155,114,78,46  RRV Hameln
21.05., So  10:00  Challenge 4 MTB, Dassel  56, 42,28,42  Dasseler Sport-Club
27.05., Sa  8:30  CTF “Rund um den Annaturm”  52,33,24  RSG Hannover  
04.06., So  8:00  RTF Einbeck  155,112,75,45  RSC Einbeck
10.06., Sa  8:00  Heide-Marathon  216,153,116,76,46  RTC Altwarmbüchen
17.06., Sa  4:30  Windwärts-Radmarathon  ca. 300  ADFC Hannover
17.06., Sa  8:00  RTF “Oberharzer Adler-Runde”  220,150,110,80,40  RSV Adler Goslar
18.06., So  9:00  RTF Hildesheimer Börde, Borsum  115,85,45  RSC Hildesheim
24./25.06.  12:00  24h-Radmarathon Brelinger Berg  x Mal 17  24h-Brelinger-Berg  
25.06., So  9:00  RTF Calenberger Land  115,80,44  RSG Hannover
09.07., So  9:00  RTF “Rund um den Ith”  152,115,75,45  RSV Pattensen  
16.07., So  9:00  Hannover City & Umland  150,119,77,47  RV Concordia Hannover
Sa, 22.07-Sa, 29.07.  Bundes-Radsport-Treffen in Hannover (täglich RTF)  Bund Deutscher Radfahrer  
30.07., So	ProAm-Jedermannrennen  114,70  Proam-hannover
06.08., So  8:00  Steinhuder Meer-Marathon  210,153,115,78,48  RSC Wunstorf  
12.08., Sa  9:00  Vogelpark-Region  155,118,90,45  SG Bomlitz
13.08., So  9:00  Lönsland-Rundfahrt  118,90,45  SG Bomlitz
19.08., Sa  7:17  Seven Summits (MTB)  110 km, 2200 Hm  Freie RADikale
20.08., So  9:00  RTF „Rund um die Sieben Berge“  156,109,75,48  TKJ Sarstedt
26.08.  ??  CTF Northeim  ??  Cicli-Club Northeim
27.08., So  9:00  RTF Gehrden  113,77,43  RC Gehrden
02.09., Sa  5:30  Große Weserrunde ab Rinteln  300,250,200,150  Große Weserrunde
03.09., So  9:00  RTF “Über jede Schippe Sand”  120,81,51  RSC Nienburg
17.09., So  8:00  Weserbergland-Marathon  210,151,119,85,45  Victoria Lauenau
23.09., Sa  9:00  Herbst-RTF  118,75,45  RSCW Garbsen
24.09., So  9:00  Winter-RTF  115,75,45  RSCW Garbsen
08.10., So  9:00  Schaumburger MTB-Tag  60,30  Ski-Club Stadthagen
21.10., Sa  9:00  Wieter-Plesse-CTF  53,35  Cicli-Club Northeim
28.10., Sa  10:00  CTF Burgdorf  66,46  Radsportbezirk Hannover
05.11., So  10:00  CTF Hösseringen  95,62,38,32  VfL Suderburg
25.11., Sa  10:00  CTF Allertal  66,34  ESV Fortuna Celle
02.12., Sa  8:30  „Gegen die Kälte“ nach Himmelpforten  175  HRC Hannover
31.12., So  11:00  Silvester-CTF Leinemasch  54,36,18  Radsportbezirk Hannover



p.s. wenn Oma Frieda Bikepackingtaschen näht, darf sie hier auch Werbung machen =)


----------



## seppelman (5. Juli 2017)

Nicht ganz MTB-spezifisch, aber es gibt immerhin eine CTF:
http://brt2017.de/
*Bundes-Radsport-Treffen 2017 23.-29. Juli*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (5. Juli 2017)

Deisterfreun.de Passfest am 19.08.2017
siehe: https://www.facebook.com/events/130598577488095/

Deisterfreun.de Members Race Day am 16.09.2017
siehe: https://www.facebook.com/events/1809787285945334


----------



## Ritschie (5. Juli 2017)

Seven Summits am 19.8.
https://www.freieradikale-hannover.de/


----------



## demlak (22. Juli 2017)

Im Anhang aktuelle Termine aus dem Newsletter vom DAV


----------



## demlak (17. August 2017)

Diesen Samstag ist das in post #3 erwähnte Passfest der Deisterfreunde!


----------



## demlak (20. August 2017)

Dreamline - Pumptrack in der Eilenriede Hannover
*Dreamline Jam - Die zweite Runde! - 23.09.2017*

https://www.facebook.com/events/1767619776615849/


Liebe Leute, es ist wieder soweit. Dieses Jahr geben wir wieder richtig Gas und dieses Mal zum Saisonende!

Am Samstag, den 23.9.17, werden wir mit euch ein weiteres Jahr unserer Dreamline feiern.

Die Jam, in Zusammenarbeit mit dem JugendSportZentrum und dem Mitternachtssport und Bikers Base, soll ein Dankeschön an alle Beteiligten und UnterstützerInnen der letzten Jahre, und an euch, Ihr zukünftige Nutzer und Nutzerinnen sein.

Wir werden euch mit Würstchen vom Grill (auch Veggie!) verwöhnen, es gibt Musik und Getränken. Die Strecke wird zur Dämmerung wieder mit toller Beleuchtung ausgestrahlt sein und es wird verschiedene Chill-Bereiche mit Hängematten geben, so dass Ihr das ein oder andere Getränk in gemütlicher Atmosphäre genießen könnt.

Zu dem werden wir Dreamline-Jam-T-Shirts verkaufen

Es werden sowohl auf dem Pumptrack als auch auf der neuen Dirtline verschiedene Contests stattfinden. Bikers Base unterstützt uns hierfür mit Sachpreisen.

Mehr Infos folgen!


----------



## demlak (22. Januar 2018)

Der Alpenverein Hannover hat ein paar Termine:
https://www.alpenverein-hannover.de.../main_kurstourenprogramm.cfm?auswahl=01.10.20

Info *Mountainbike – Feierabendtouren in und um Hannover *Dienstags
Info *Mountainbike – Fahrtechnik Grundkurs* Sa. 14.04.18
Info *Mountainbike – Fahrtechnik Grundkurs Eltern und Kinder*  So. 15.04.18
Info *Mountainbike – Transharz-Tour für Fortgeschrittene *Sa. 26.05.18 - bis So. 27.05.18


----------



## RickStar (24. Januar 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Der Alpenverein Hannover hat ein paar Termine:
> https://www.alpenverein-hannover.de.../main_kurstourenprogramm.cfm?auswahl=01.10.20
> 
> Info *Mountainbike – Feierabendtouren in und um Hannover *Dienstags
> ...



Gilt aber leider nur fuer Mitglieder, oder?


----------



## demlak (24. Januar 2018)

da bin ich überfragt. solltest du diese info rausbekommen, dann gerne hier posten, danke


----------



## demlak (4. April 2018)

kam gerade per Newsletter:

Hallo Leute,



hier die anstehenden Termine.

to be continued…



Durchgehend

Feierabendrunde –  Dienstag, 10. April –  Benther Berg

Treffpunkt um 18:00 Uhr am Jägerheim.

Mit der Bitte um Zusage bis 09.04. – 18:00 Uhr.

Wer hat Lust?

An Licht denken...



Korridore für Mehrtagestouren zum Vormerken

Himmelfahrt 10.05. plus    - Wird wohl Weserbergland ab Hannover mit Rückfahrt per Zug am Donnerstag oder einer Übernachtung -  Norb 1Tag, Martin

Wochenende 30.06./01.07.   – Wird wohl Harz Snake, Norb, Martin?

Indian Summer: KW 40 - Tag der Dt. Einheit bis Wochenende 6./7.10.  – Wer eine ganze Woche Urlaub übrig hat: Ich könnte auch eine Inselumrundung im Warmen mit dem MTB planen...

 Wer merkt sich davon schon einmal etwas vor?                                                                                 



Allgemein


DAV-Kurse 2018:

In Kürze: Fahrtechnik Grundkurs – Sa. 14.4.2018 ( voll belegt )

In Kürze: Fahrtechnik Eltern und Kinder – So. 15.4.2018 ( Noch frei Plätze )

Transharz Fortgeschrittene – Sa./So. 26./27.5.2018  ( Nur noch wenige Plätze frei )

Ich freue mich über Eure Buchungen.



Für die DAV-Kurse siehe „Berge und Wir“  in 2018 oder http://www.alpenverein-hannover.de.

Buchung mit Formular über die DAV-Geschäftsstelle oder online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (4. Juni 2018)

am kommenden Samstag den 09.06.2018 ist wieder dreamline-jam am Pumptrack in der Eilenriede:
https://www.facebook.com/events/135849613943021/

Die Woche drauf am 16.06.2018 ist Members Race bei den Deisterfreunden:
http://deisterfreun.de/2018/05/24/race-day-anmeldung/


----------



## demlak (9. Juni 2018)

heute dreamline-jam am Pumptrack in der eilenriede:


----------



## demlak (11. Juni 2018)

16/06/2018
Fahrradkino in Hannover.
Am 16. Juni wird im Rahmen des Jamiel-Kiez-Stadtteilfestes in Linden-Mitte Abends bei Sonnenuntergang das Klak Fahrradkino sein Kurzfilmprogramm präsentieren. Beim Fahrradkino werden zehn Fahrräder an Generatoren angeschlossen und die Zuschauerinnen und Zuschauer produzieren die Energie für Ton und Bild selbst während sie die Filme schauen.
https://www.hannover.de/Service/Pre...-2018/Juni-Highlights/Fahrradkino-in-Hannover

###

16/06/2018
Velo City Night: Regionstour "Stadtradeln"

Durch die Region: Am 16. Juni liegen 30 Kilometer vor den Teilnehmern bei der Velo City Night vom Laatzener Marktplatz zum Expogelände und in den Süden der Region.

https://www.hannover.de/Service/Pre...hts/Velo-City-Night-Regionstour-"Stadtradeln"


----------



## demlak (14. Juni 2018)

Jetzt Sonntag 17. Juni 2018 findet auch in Hannover "Mobil ohne Auto" statt. Siehe: 
https://criticalmasshannover.wordpress.com/2018/06/06/critical-mass-hannover-mobil-ohne-auto/

bzw. http://www.kleiner-kalender.de/event/mobil-ohne-auto/87650.html


----------



## RickStar (14. Juni 2018)

Am Samstag ist auch Members Race Day der www.deisterfreun.de - am Rennen koennen nur Mitglieder*innen ( ;-) ) teilnehmen.

TIME TABLE
09:00 – 11:00 Uhr Track Walk / Training & Ausgabe Transponder & Startnummern
11:30 – 13:30 Uhr 1. Rennlauf
14:00 – 16:00 Uhr 2. Rennlauf
17:00 Uhr Come Together, Grillen & Siegerehrung

Am besten zum Parkplatz am Nienstedter Pass kommen, da werdet Ihr uns schon finden


----------



## demlak (14. Juni 2018)

Steht schon hier im Thread.. aber passt schon =)

Dann sei noch der Hinweis gegeben, dass es dort auch einen Zuschauerbereich an der Strecke gibt und somit auch Nicht-Mitglieder etwas von der Veranstaltung haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KUBIKUS (26. April 2019)

Auch heute zum Saisonstart von VeloCityNight...

Streckenlänge: ca. 21 km
*Start & Ziel: Welfengarten (vor der Leibniz Uni)*
Get together: ab 18:00 Uhr
Start der Tour: 20:00 Uhr
Ankunft im Ziel: ca. 22:00 Uhr
https://velocitynight.de/26-april-2019/


----------



## KUBIKUS (9. Mai 2019)

Nächsten Freitag (17.05.) gibt es das nächste Treffen...
*„Velo Love“
am 17.05.2019*

Strecke: Velo Love
Streckenlänge: ca. 19 km
*Start & Ziel: Goseriedeplatz*
Get together: ab 18:00 Uhr
Start der Tour: 20:00 Uhr
Ankunft im Ziel: ca. 22:00 Uhr
Ist wer aus dem Forum vielleicht dort dabei? 
Ich habe es bisher nicht geschafft, versuche es aber dieses Mal.


----------

